# York Ride



## Tinytwin (28 Jul 2009)

I am considering a ride from York (Minster as usual) to Hovingham via Welburn and Castle Howard (potential tea-stops); lunch at Hovingham tea room if there are just a few of us wanting sandwiches (bakery attached). If there are a number of us, the pub would be better as the tea-room is very slow. Return via Gilling East and Farlington. 
It will be a hilly ride after Thornton-le-Clay, and after lunch there is unlikely to be anywhere to pick up sugar supplies until we reach Haxby, for those of you prone to sugar lows at the end of the day! The route is about 46 miles, 74 km. I am looking at Saturday the 8th or 15th. Anyone interested in going and which date is the more favourable? I will try to get a map up and running with a link to it in a bit. I have tried bikehike.co.uk to no avail -the link it gives me does not work, nor does the print page. Meet at Minster 9.30; depart 9.45 am.


----------



## Arch (28 Jul 2009)

Count me in. At the moment either date is fine for me, and I don't think anything will crop up...


----------



## HelenD123 (28 Jul 2009)

Would a Sunday be possible? Spandex can't generally do Saturdays.


----------



## spandex (28 Jul 2009)

I cant do Saturdays as HelenD123 said and I can not do the weekend of the 15/16th as my work is doing the Festival of Cycling in York.


----------



## Amanda P (29 Jul 2009)

Um, I'm up for those. And I'll see if I can drum up any further interest...


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Jul 2009)

Uncle Phil said:


> Um, I'm up for those. And I'll see if I can drum up any further interest...



Consider my interest drummed up.

Please move my interest from the 'Wasn't aware' pile, to the 'Checking diary' pile.


----------



## marinyork (29 Jul 2009)

Could probably do the 15th, unless those maniacs in Manchester decide on another track do on that day.


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Jul 2009)

Also, what time is 'setting off' time, as I would have a 30 mile warm up ride to get to the start?


----------



## Bokonon (29 Jul 2009)

I'm giving it consideration. I don't think anything is happening that would prevent me doing it at the moment (weather excepting!)


----------



## velocidad (29 Jul 2009)

i'd be interested


----------



## hulver (29 Jul 2009)

Thanks to Uncle Phil for pointing this ride out to me.

I'm away on the weekend of the 15th though. Shame, sounds like a good ride.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (29 Jul 2009)

I am definitely interested, but I couldn't say I can make it for certain until very near the day. How far in advance do you need to know?


----------



## galaxy1 (29 Jul 2009)

The weekend of the 15th would be better for me.I'm not going to be around on the 8/9th.
Thanks to uncle phil for letting me know


----------



## craigwend (29 Jul 2009)

Yes I _register my interest_, i'll confirm when the date is confirmed.

Possibly prefer the 8th/9th


----------



## Soltydog (29 Jul 2009)

I'd love to come along, but can't make either of these dates


----------



## Tinytwin (30 Jul 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> Also, what time is 'setting off' time, as I would have a 30 mile warm up ride to get to the start?




9.45.


----------



## Tinytwin (30 Jul 2009)

Response to Gerry Attrick: The evening before? Then I can let the appropriate lunch spot know how many hungry people will be baying for sandwiches when we turn up.


----------



## Tinytwin (30 Jul 2009)

*Link to ride*

Hopefully this will work: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...4.134886,-0.969887&spn=0.080056,0.291138&z=12

If the lines have gone all straight, try right-clicking a line and from the menu that appears click on "snap to road". I have not yet got the hang of flying across country yet.

I will let people know a little later what the most favourable date is - when I get a better idea of people's preferences. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## banjokat (30 Jul 2009)

I'm interested too, again thanks Uncle Phil for the heads up. Unfortuntately I can't do those dates either as I'm on hol,  then there's the York Cycling Festival which I want to go to.


----------



## Arch (30 Jul 2009)

The cycling festival is two days....

Although I guess maybe you have family duty to fit in too....


----------



## zacklaws (30 Jul 2009)

I'm working on the 8th, as for the 15th it falls right in the middle of my days off work so I am not sure what I will be doing at the moment, I could be away fishing for the week making up lost time, or if I am at home I would be looking for a lot longer run out on my bike.


----------



## Danny (30 Jul 2009)

I am a definite maybe. Second weekend is better for me and would also prefer a Sunday over a Saturday, but will try and fit in with whatever suits the majority.

I'm off tomorrow to do the Coast and Castles route as far as Edinburgh so I'll check into this thread on my return.


----------



## colly (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks Phil for flagging this up for me.

I am away on my hols at the moment but when I get back I think I will be ok for this weekend. Having barely seen my bike for about a month it should be a good way to get back into the saddle.


----------



## JamesM (31 Jul 2009)

I should be able to make the 15th. I definitely can't make the 8th.


----------



## Tinytwin (3 Aug 2009)

*DATE CONFIRMED*

It appears that we were neck and neck as to what date was preferable, but given that there has been a very minor hiccup at our end on the 15th and that hiccup is unlikely to want to get on a bicycle , the date for the ride is this Saturday (8th). It will give those that want to go to the show the following weekend a chance to do so.

Potentials:
Arch
HelenD123 ?
Uncle Phil
Comedy Pilot
Bokonon
Velocidad
Gerry Attrick
craigwend
Danny
Colly - if back? and me.


----------



## hulver (3 Aug 2009)

Tinytwin said:


> It appears that we were neck and neck as to what date was preferable, but given that there has been a very minor hiccup at our end on the 15th and that hiccup is unlikely to want to get on a bicycle , the date for the ride is this Saturday (8th). It will give those that want to go to the show the following weekend a chance to do so.
> 
> Potentials:
> Arch
> ...



Definitely can't do the 8th. Most of August is out for me.


----------



## spandex (3 Aug 2009)

I can not do SATURDAYS


----------



## HelenD123 (3 Aug 2009)

I think I can make it, unless Spandex wants to go out for a ride on Sunday instead?


----------



## velocidad (3 Aug 2009)

is sunday the 9th at all possible? personally i could do either the sat or sun, if the situations the same for all, maybe we could do the sunday and spandex could get a ride in with us.

cheers,

velocidad


----------



## Arch (3 Aug 2009)

I'm up for that.

I'm assuming Sunday's just weren't possible this time - maybe next time we'll make sure it is a Sunday? (I'd suggest Spandex plan one, but I fear he'd have us going at some fearful pace and envying his legs....)


----------



## HelenD123 (4 Aug 2009)

So is this definitely Saturday or are we changing it to Sunday? Just wondering what the final decision was.


----------



## spandex (4 Aug 2009)

I am hoping for Sunday as I would love to get out on the bike for a good ride but I can not do Saturday.


----------



## spandex (4 Aug 2009)

Arch said:


> I'm up for that.
> 
> I'm assuming Sunday's just weren't possible this time - maybe next time we'll make sure it is a Sunday? (I'd suggest Spandex plan one, but I fear he'd have us going at some fearful pace and envying his legs....)




 

I would love to plan a ride but I am just trying to keeping on top of work it just keeps on coming unless you all can wait until mid October?


----------



## Tinytwin (5 Aug 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> So is this definitely Saturday or are we changing it to Sunday? Just wondering what the final decision was.



Definately this Saturday.


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Aug 2009)

Tinytwin said:


> Definately this Saturday.



Thanks. I should be there.


----------



## Tinytwin (5 Aug 2009)

spandex said:


> I would love to plan a ride but I am just trying to keeping on top of work it just keeps on coming unless you all can wait until mid October?




There is no reason the ride cannot be re-ridden in October, and hopefully more rides will be organised along the way, before the weather turns too cold. 
It would be good to organise a ride to which member's wives and girlfriends would be encouraged to come as there seems to be a shortage of the fairer sex on the rides. We are usually outnumbered by 15 to 3 or 4 at times! Not that I am complaining. An easy route along the old railway line to Selby and back, perhaps, or is that just too tame?


----------



## Bokonon (5 Aug 2009)

I am trying to persuade 'Jelly Mould' to come along to this ride, but he'll most likely be arriving by car if he does come. Is there suitable parking near the start of the ride? Failing that, I will most likely be cycling in from Leeds on the B1224 (through Acomb.) -I think I have seen signs to park and ride on the junction with the A1237 - is it feasible to park there and I can collect him on the way in?


----------



## Arch (5 Aug 2009)

Bokonon said:


> I am trying to persuade 'Jelly Mould' to come along to this ride, but he'll most likely be arriving by car if he does come. Is there suitable parking near the start of the ride? Failing that, I will most likely be cycling in from Leeds on the B1224 (through Acomb.) -I think I have seen signs to park and ride on the junction with the A1237 - is it feasible to park there and I can collect him on the way in?



Park and ride is a good way to park up in York, esp on a Saturday. Riding in from almost any of the sites is easily do-able.

The one signposted from A1237 junction - do you mean the junction with the A64, or the B1224? It'll either be the Askham Bar one, or Rawcliffe Bar - if the latter you can ride into town down the river side cycle path, if you don't mind cattle grids....


----------



## craigwend (5 Aug 2009)

Yes I could do with some pointers to parking (one of the advantages of sunday is the free parking) as I'll be drving up if plans work out, preferbaly cheap / or a good off street for free?


----------



## Arch (5 Aug 2009)

Tinytwin said:


> There is no reason the ride cannot be re-ridden in October, and hopefully more rides will be organised along the way, before the weather turns too cold.
> It would be good to organise a ride to which member's wives and girlfriends would be encouraged to come as there seems to be a shortage of the fairer sex on the rides. We are usually outnumbered by 15 to 3 or 4 at times! Not that I am complaining. An easy route along the old railway line to Selby and back, perhaps, or is that just too tame?



That sounds good. I think we've more or less managed a ride (or for July, a camping holiday) every month since May, and it would be nice to keep it up, even if shorter daylight leads to shorter rides, and a more localised group for a month or two.

Nowt wrong with Selby and back, I reckon, might be ideal for the winter months to have a few shorter routes with plenty of scope for stopping at village pubs/cafes etc to warm up....


Here's a link for the park and rides, Bokonon:

http://www.york.gov.uk/parking/ride/


----------



## Bokonon (5 Aug 2009)

Thanks Arch.


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Aug 2009)

Arch said:


> That sounds good. I think we've more or less managed a ride (or for July, a camping holiday) every month since May, and it would be nice to keep it up, even if shorter daylight leads to shorter rides, and a more localised group for a month or two.
> 
> Nowt wrong with Selby and back, I reckon, might be ideal for the winter months to have a few shorter routes with plenty of scope for stopping at village pubs/cafes etc to warm up....
> 
> ...



We're hoping to arrange something for 12th September for the Tour of Britain aren't we? I think the plan was to meet in Pocklington for the sprint section then head to York hopefully in time to see the finish. Unfortunately it's a Saturday again.


----------



## craigwend (5 Aug 2009)

Arch said:


> Here's a link for the park and rides, Bokonon:
> 
> http://www.york.gov.uk/parking/ride/



Cycling with Park & Ride

Free cycle parking is available at all Park & Ride sites for those who want to take advantage of the fast bus link into the city. *Alternatively, you can park your car at a site (Grimston Bar, Rawcliffe Bar or Designer Outlet only) and cycle the rest of the way into the city. :*

Thats me sorted then -all being well

Andy / Shaun are you still going / how you getting there?


----------



## Tinytwin (5 Aug 2009)

craigwend said:


> Yes I could do with some pointers to parking (one of the advantages of sunday is the free parking) as I'll be drving up if plans work out, preferbaly cheap / or a good off street for free?



I sometimes park up Stockton Lane (come in down the Malton Road, off the A64 and turn left at the 2nd roundabout at Heworth Green), or the Huntington Road, just before the railway bridge (coming in from the ring road - A1237). I am not familiar with areas on the other side of York. At 9.00 am, you should not have too much difficulty with traffic. I wouldn't leave it much later. Depart via the Hull road (A1059) to avoid the snarl-up you will encounter on the A1237 ring road on the way back.


----------



## Arch (5 Aug 2009)

craigwend said:


> Cycling with Park & Ride
> 
> Free cycle parking is available at all Park & Ride sites for those who want to take advantage of the fast bus link into the city. *Alternatively, you can park your car at a site (Grimston Bar, Rawcliffe Bar or Designer Outlet only) and cycle the rest of the way into the city. :*
> 
> ...



Hmm, I had no idea there was any restriction on which ones you could cycle in from. Not sure how they'd know what you did, unless they watch every car arriving to see the occupants onto a bus...

Anyway, Grimston, Rawcliffe or Designer Outlet are all fine to ride in from. At least the Minster is a fairly good landmark when you get into the middle and are looking for the start...

For anyone who hasn't joined us at York before, we usually meet at the West End of the Minster - that's the opposite end to the one covered in scaffolding. There are some benches to one side, where we tend to gather....


----------



## craigwend (5 Aug 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> We're hoping to arrange something for 12th September for the Tour of Britain aren't we? I think the plan was to meet in Pocklington for the sprint section then head to York hopefully in time to see the finish. Unfortunately it's a Saturday again.




http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=39756

Yes : I'll try & '_sort out_' details nearer the time, 

& naughty TOb for it being a saturday!! 

(I prefer sundays for family reasons as well).


----------



## Arch (5 Aug 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> We're hoping to arrange something for 12th September for the Tour of Britain aren't we? I think the plan was to meet in Pocklington for the sprint section then head to York hopefully in time to see the finish. Unfortunately it's a Saturday again.




I'm still wondering if I can make it back to York before the pros!


----------



## velocidad (5 Aug 2009)

craigwend said:


> Cycling with Park & Ride
> 
> Free cycle parking is available at all Park & Ride sites for those who want to take advantage of the fast bus link into the city. *Alternatively, you can park your car at a site (Grimston Bar, Rawcliffe Bar or Designer Outlet only) and cycle the rest of the way into the city. :*
> 
> ...



i might ride over if i'm feeling fit enough, more likely to be looking to get the train 

cheers,

velocidad.


----------



## Arch (5 Aug 2009)

Oh, just to say, I do hope to be coming along, but I've had a nasty cold the last couple of days - I'm hoping to be over it completely by Saturday - at the most, it'll slow me down up hill. Not that anyone will notice!


----------



## Soltydog (5 Aug 2009)

velocidad said:


> i might ride over if i'm feeling fit enough, more likely to be looking to get the train
> 
> cheers,
> 
> velocidad.



If you are on the train, get a return ticket 

£17.50 single or £18.20 return IIRC


----------



## ComedyPilot (5 Aug 2009)

Tinytwin said:


> Definately this Saturday.





HelenD123 said:


> Thanks. I should be there.



So should I. What time & place for the meet, cos I'll be riding there on my hybrid/clanker and riding home, so need notice for the early start.


----------



## HelenD123 (5 Aug 2009)

9.45 at the Minster I think.


----------



## Tinytwin (6 Aug 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> So should I. What time & place for the meet



Meet at the Minster at 9.30. Depart for Hovingham 9.45 am.


----------



## Arch (6 Aug 2009)

West End of the Minster, where High and Low Petergate and Duncombe Place meet....


----------



## Danny (6 Aug 2009)

I'm afraid I am going to have to give this ride a miss as it looks like I'm going to have to travel to a funeral at some point over the weekend.

Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Aug 2009)

It looks like I should be ok for the ride, so I look forward to meeting you all tomorrow.


----------



## HelenD123 (7 Aug 2009)

Is the ride still going ahead given this thread? I'll volunteer to lead it but it'll have to be pot luck with the refreshment stops as I don't know the area or pubs/tea rooms.


----------



## velocidad (7 Aug 2009)

i'm still in. as long as someone gets me back to york i don't mind who leads, and arch will know the eating places i'm sure  setting off at 10 rather than 9.45 might help me out a bit though. if it's fine i'm going to ride to york on route 65, and some parts don't really allow you to go flat out. but i reckon if i set off at 6am i should be there by 10. if i don't get lost that is


----------



## galaxy1 (7 Aug 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Tinytwin* 

 
_There is no reason the ride cannot be re-ridden in October, and hopefully more rides will be organised along the way, before the weather turns too cold. 
It would be good to organise a ride to which member's wives and girlfriends would be encouraged to come as there seems to be a shortage of the fairer sex on the rides. We are usually outnumbered by 15 to 3 or 4 at times! Not that I am complaining. An easy route along the old railway line to Selby and back, perhaps, or is that just too tame? _

That sounds good. I think we've more or less managed a ride (or for July, a camping holiday) every month since May, and it would be nice to keep it up, even if shorter daylight leads to shorter rides, and a more localised group for a month or two.

Nowt wrong with Selby and back, I reckon, might be ideal for the winter months to have a few shorter routes with plenty of scope for stopping at village pubs/cafes etc to warm up....





I can't make it this week but If there is one in york next month then please keep me posted


----------



## Arch (7 Aug 2009)

velocidad said:


> i'm still in. as long as someone gets me back to york i don't mind who leads, and *arch will know the eating places i'm sure * setting off at 10 rather than 9.45 might help me out a bit though. if it's fine i'm going to ride to york on route 65, and some parts don't really allow you to go flat out. but i reckon if i set off at 6am i should be there by 10. if i don't get lost that is



Alas no, it's not a side of York I know well (hills, you see). 

The show must go on, though.


----------



## marinyork (7 Aug 2009)

Hope people enjoy the ride, I think I'll come on one next time. Feel a bit happier here saying I hope you know who and Mrs you know who are all right, they'd probably want to hear about how well it goes tomorrow, eventually .

There isn't anything wrong with Selby and back, done that enough times myself .


----------



## Bokonon (7 Aug 2009)

If the ride is still going ahead, I will be attending along with Jelly Mould. I'll check back later this evening to check progress.


----------



## Arch (7 Aug 2009)

Bokonon said:


> If the ride is still going ahead, I will be attending along with Jelly Mould. I'll check back later this evening to check progress.



I think at this stage (4pm) we're all set to go on with it.


----------



## Tinytwin (7 Aug 2009)

*RIDE STILL TO GO AHEAD*



Bokonon said:


> If the ride is still going ahead, I will be attending along with Jelly Mould. I'll check back later this evening to check progress.



Yes, the ride will be going ahead tomorrow (!) minus Uncle Phil, who is up and about but will not be cycling. More info to follow tomorrow. Departing 9.45 from York Minster as per original thread.


----------



## colly (7 Aug 2009)

I hope to be there tomorrow morning depending on work arrangements. 
I'll not be riding over but will drive and use one of the 'park and rides' .


----------



## Bokonon (7 Aug 2009)

Tinytwin said:


> Yes, the ride will be going ahead tomorrow (!) minus Uncle Phil, who is up and about but will not be cycling. More info to follow tomorrow. Departing 9.45 from York Minster as per original thread.



Good to hear that Phil is doing OK. I'll see everyone else tomorrow.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (7 Aug 2009)

Yep, all in place. Sorry Uncle Phil will not be with us, but also so glad he is ok.


----------



## zacklaws (7 Aug 2009)

Feeling like I'm going to miss out on a good day but instead I'll be stuck at work. Could really do with a nice steady ride for a change as I've managed to burn myself out this week cycling round like a lunatic.

Anyway have a good day and hopefully I'll make the next one.


----------



## Tinytwin (7 Aug 2009)

Gerry Attrick said:


> Yep, all in place. Sorry Uncle Phil will not be with us, but also so glad he is ok.



Thanks very much. 

Initially, when I got the call, I was not sure whether to ask someone to take over and give them the maps etc. However, given that I no longer have to wait about to see when Uncle Phil is coming out of hospital and he appears to be able to cope with walking about and doing small bits and pieces, I feel happier taking the group group as planned and let him rest. He will not find reading in the garden too strenuous! He may even have the strength to cook up some rock buns if we were to make a detour on the way back, for a cup of tea...


----------



## ComedyPilot (7 Aug 2009)

I have just got back in from a 70 miler, so will hopefully wake up in time to get there.


----------



## colly (7 Aug 2009)

Well sheet, looks like ahhm-a gonna miss out agin.

Mah work is-a gettin in the wayy. 

Ya'll have a good time now y'hear.


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Aug 2009)

Well, I am up in time. So there's that excuse out of the 'fenster' as they say in German. Breakfast now, then shower etc and set off about 7.


----------



## velocidad (8 Aug 2009)

sorry to all for being late this morning. thanks to comedypilot for hanging back for me, but try as we might, we just couldn't catch you guys. still a good ride out with CP and i managed a personal best of 134 miles for the day. i have had to slather my bottom with sudocrem though, there are worse things 

cheers,

velocidad.


----------



## ComedyPilot (8 Aug 2009)

Yes, it was epic. I went to the Millenium Bridge to meet Velocidad, we missed each other on the way, and by the time I'd waited at the bridge, the others had set off. I got back to the Minster and we set a good pace north to try and bridge the gap, but it wasn't to be. Still we had a good ride and being propositioned by the 'World's Ugliest Prostitute' at Stamford Bridge on the way home made for an eventful day.


----------



## spandex (8 Aug 2009)

I wish I could come it is starting to sound like you all had fun. Next time it IS going to be on Sunday and BTW you all road past me when I was with the kids


----------



## Gerry Attrick (8 Aug 2009)

It was certainly a superb ride and made all the better for meeting a few of you for the first time.

Great thanks to Tinytwin for planning a superb route, and to Uncle Phil who, despite nursing his recent injuries, came up trumps with the rock cakes. (Not sure that laid-back riding is for me though, I found it uses up too much skin. I hope I didn't bend it too much though, Uncle Phil, but thanks for the opportunity anyway!)

Thanks also to the rider who has friends in high places, (Arch?) in that the weather gods were most benevolent to us.

Mrs A and I look forward to the next CC ride.


----------



## craigwend (8 Aug 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> I went to the Millenium Bridge to meet Velocidad, we missed each other on the way, and by the time I'd waited at the bridge, the others had set off...



Life stranger than fiction as we joked this would happen...
though our vision involved you waving to each other from the various bridges on york but never meeting on the same one (_Carry on York?)_

Very well organised (thanks claire) ride with some great scenery and uppy and downy bits, met some nice new cc'ers.

Good to see un(unbreakable)cle phil up & about and not affecting his _tea & bakery skills_

Managed to be put off recumbrent for life after g'atwicks 'accident'

Don't know what spandex (& sorry we did not see you)has been doing to helen, but her road side mechanic skills were very impressive

As usual I'm still astounded by a ride time of four & quarter hours - but actually out time of about six & half!!!

Oh well next one the TOB meet up???

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=39756


----------



## Shaun (8 Aug 2009)

velocidad said:


> ... and i managed a personal best of 134 miles for the day. i have had to slather my bottom with sudocrem though, there are worse things
> 
> cheers,
> 
> velocidad.



Bloody hell, I think I'd have needed ice packs (and lots of them) - never mind Sudocrem!!! Well done mate! 

Sounds like you all had a good day - and I like the Un(_breakable_)cle thought, glad to hear Phil's doing okay.

I hear the next one is Sat 12th Sept? Might have to work on buttering-up Mrs. Admin to see if I can get a pass ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## craigwend (9 Aug 2009)

velocidad said:


> thanks to comedy pilot ... i have had to slather my bottom with sudocrem though, there are worse things
> 
> cheers,
> 
> velocidad.



Shocking 

No wonder you didn't catch up with us!


----------



## velocidad (9 Aug 2009)

craigwend said:


> Shocking
> 
> No wonder you didn't catch up with us!



lol


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Aug 2009)

craigwend said:


> Shocking
> 
> No wonder you didn't catch up with us!



Oi....that's selective editing, and we can all play at that!!


[Now hunting furiously through Craig's posts for ammo]


----------



## Bokonon (9 Aug 2009)

Good ride, thanks for organising it Tinytwin. Shame we didn't get to meet velocidad, but it sounds like he had fun with ComedyPilot.


----------



## Jelly Mould (9 Aug 2009)

Thanks Tinytwin! It was good to get out and explore a much flatter part of Yorkshire, and to meet so many famous residents of CycleChat. :-)


----------



## Arch (9 Aug 2009)

Jelly Mould said:


> Thanks Tinytwin! It was good to get out and explore *a much flatter part of Yorkshire*, and to meet so many famous residents of CycleChat. :-)






You ain't seen nothing yet. I will take everyone to Howden one day (but it will have to be a Saturday, as the nice cafe is closed on Sundays...). Then you'll see a much flatter part of Yorkshire. 

I'm sorry Velocidad and ComedyPilot never caught up - you must have had quite a pace on - and that's a very impressive total distance Velocidad! Glad you had a good time anyway....

I'm glad both park and riders got back ok, my directions were a bit sketchy and after I told Jelly Mould to 'follow that bus!' I was suddenly worried it might be the bus going to Craigwend's park and ride....

A very good day out, and huge extra thanks to Tinytwin and Uncle Phil for the tea stop, especially considering that the patient could easily have sat weakly in a chair and had us all mopping his brow etc... I dont think I said thankyou for the widget properly, hope you enjoy the book! 

Pocklington in September then, I have to get a bit of training in to get my speed up if we're going to beat the pros back to York...


----------



## Jelly Mould (9 Aug 2009)

Arch said:


> I'm glad both park and riders got back ok, my directions were a bit sketchy and after I told Jelly Mould to 'follow that bus!' I was suddenly worried it might be the bus going to Craigwend's park and ride.....



Yes, it was the bus going to Craigwend's, but luckily I decided to follow the signs to the A19/Selby instead when it turned right off this route, so I got back without any problems. 

I look forward to an even flatter ride in the future!


----------



## Arch (9 Aug 2009)

Jelly Mould said:


> I look forward to an even flatter ride in the future!



I'll add it to the list of possibles for later on - it can rack up to 60 miles or so, so might be one for the spring.

Ideally, to be done when the grass is still short, if I can ever find again the interesting thing on the verge I was once shown...


----------



## ASC1951 (18 Aug 2009)

Jelly Mould said:


> It was good to get out and explore a much flatter part of Yorkshire, and to meet so many famous residents of CycleChat. :-)


Well, I'm sorry I missed it again. I was pedalling up some classic Tour climbs in the Alps - very, very slowly.

Arch, where is your 'nice cafe in Howden'? I trundle through there every now and then on a Leeds-York-Howden-Taddy ride but usually end up going to the grim diner at Boothferry Bridge because I can't find anywhere better. [Someone did suggest one on the industrial estate in Goole, but it closes at 12.30, so I wheel up just after they stop serving.]


----------



## Arch (18 Aug 2009)

ASC1951 said:


> Well, I'm sorry I missed it again. I was pedalling up some classic Tour climbs in the Alps - very, very slowly.
> 
> Arch, where is your 'nice cafe in Howden'? I trundle through there every now and then on a Leeds-York-Howden-Taddy ride but usually end up going to the grim diner at Boothferry Bridge because I can't find anywhere better. [Someone did suggest one on the industrial estate in Goole, but it closes at 12.30, so I wheel up just after they stop serving.]




Right next to the Minster, on the main street with the war memorial/market cross(?) thing at the end. It's a cheese shop and deli too. A tip from Soltydog - buy a sandwich to take out, it's cheaper and there are benches nearby to sit on.... The one problem is that it's closed on Sundays. Their cheese platter selection is a feast for the cheese fan.

There is also, in the churchyard, a gravestone with a bicycle engraved on it. There's something to hunt for......

I haven't been to it, but I think there is (was?) a bookshop in one of the little side streets with a cafe in it.


----------



## Tinytwin (20 Aug 2009)

I am delighted you all enjoyed the ride, and the rock buns afterwards. It is the people who make up the group, as much as the length of the ride and the scenery that make for a pleasant ride. We had about the right number of people who, by and large, managed to keep together for chatting. Sorry Velocity Pilot and Craigwend were unable to catch up. We did go slowly - promise! Another time. I hope ASC1951 is enjoying the rather more hilly Alps with the breathtaking views! It is a pity that you were unable to master the recumbent, Gerry Attrick. It may take more time and confidence, which a short stopover didn't allow for, and I can understand you wanted to retain the little bit of skin you had left over! Thanks for bringing Mrs GA with you. Good to see new faces.
If Phil is up to it, we will be cycling to Norway  if anyone is interested in coming along for 2 weeks. We will catch a ferry to Holland from Hull, travel up the west coast of Denmark and take the ferry to Norway, camping along the way. Phil will fly back from Stavanger to Newcastle. I have to be in Norway by the 20th September. I am still waiting for Phil to book time off work, so that we can book the outward ferry!


----------

